# WTF is with these Tim Biebs boxes for sale?!?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

FB Marketplace is flooded with empty Tim Bieb (Timbits??) boxes for sale. 2 just showed up for $200!??! WTAF??? There must be a couple dozen for sale locally. Why not just go buy a box at Tim's and keep the box if it's what you want?? They aren't collectable as far as I know. Can't understand why they would be. They held run of the mill mass produced mediocre donut balls. Is Justin Bieber the new CDN king or something? I don't see why his name stuck on a piece of cardboard can be worth so much. At first I thought it was a joke, but it's happening so often, I believe people think they can capitalize on these empty boxes.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think it is a joke, my boys talked about it and said they wanted to put a box up for $1000. Wild rumour is that fans outside of Canada want these, which I think is just made up. Probably by a Tim's executive to push sales. Or Bieber.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Most people are idiots. If you have a Facebook account, you're twice as likely to be an idiot. If you use it regularly, 4x as likely - an almost certainty that you're an idiot.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

People are counting on that his early teeny bopper 'Beliebers' fanbase haven't outgrown their bad taste?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I made similar dumb-founded observations about the McDonalds BTS meal. 

Does either one really need the other for survival?? No!

Are fans really that stupid? Yes!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Your outrage has been noted.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not outraged.

I'm bored.

Put me in the "I don't give a shit" column.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe they like Bieber (eww, no accounting for taste), but, like me, don't go to Tim's. That's the market right there.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

As if I needed another reason not to go to Tim's......


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> As if I needed another reason not to go to Tim's......



Tim Hortons also falls into the "I don't give a shit" column for me.

I don't have any big hate on for them, but if I want to drink dishwater, I can get that for free.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Tim Hortons also falls into the "I don't give a shit" column for me.
> 
> I don't have any big hate on for them, but if I want to drink dishwater, I can get that for free.


And, depending on which dishes you're washing, it may actually _have_ a flavor. Not saying it would be good, but noticeable over the brown, odorless, tasteless liquid they serve. 

Dark Roast?!?!?! Ya right! Fat Bastard's stool sample would probably taste better. At least that was "_a bit nutty"








_


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Aren't these just a limited time offer? I avoid Tim's like the plague, boycotted them years ago so I could be wrong.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

SWLABR said:


> And, depending on which dishes you're washing, it may actually _have_ a flavor. Not saying it would be good, but noticeable over the brown, odorless, tasteless liquid they serve.
> 
> Dark Roast?!?!?! Ya right! Fat Bastard's stool sample would probably taste better. At least that was "_a bit nutty"
> 
> ...


You do realize that you're insulting forum members that actually like the taste of Tim Hortons coffee, don't you.  .


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> Most people are idiots. If you have a Facebook account, you're twice as likely to be an idiot. If you use it regularly, 4x as likely - an almost certainty that you're an idiot.


Check your mirror for further evidence..


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Apparently there are hats available as well and those are being posted for moronic prices on places like Facebook marketplace.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Guitar101 said:


> You do realize that you're insulting forum members that actually like the taste of Tim Hortons coffee, don't you.  .


Guitars, cars, women, coffee, vacation destinations... my preference isn't "better", but it might be different. 

Like what you like, love the one you're with.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Tim Hortons restocking Justin Bieber's wildly popular TimBiebs merch


Tim Hortons has announced it will be restocking items from the hugely popular Timbiebs line - developed in partnership with Justin Bieber.




torontosun.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> I made similar dumb-founded observations about the* McDonalds BTS meal*.
> 
> Does either one really need the other for survival?? No!
> 
> Are fans really that stupid? Yes!


I kept mine for a joke. I tell my daughter when she needs money for university someday, its in the cupboard above the fridge.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> You do realize that you're insulting forum members that actually like the taste of Tim Hortons coffee, don't you.  .


They dont have a brain anyway, so doubt they'll care. Tell them to go sit in a long line in the drive through and think about absolutely nothing....again, and theyll forget all about it.









While youre at it, tell them they dont need to throw the cups out of their cars, just dumping the swill out into the street will suffice to resolve their terrible choice to buy it, and they can wait to throw out the cup in a trash can like other educated, civilized people do. Fuckin' Tims litter bugs.


Bad taste in music meets bad taste in coffee/food. Its a match made in heaven. Surprised it took them so long to think of it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Bitcoins for kids!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Biebcoins?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Biebcoins?
> View attachment 391554


A box full of nothing that you pay stupid amounts of money for, in hopes that someone will buy it from you for even more.

On another completely unrelated note: Anyone want to buy a box of Flutie Flakes?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> I made similar dumb-founded observations about the McDonalds BTS meal.


I don't even know what the hell that is.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> They dont have a brain anyway, so doubt they'll care. Tell them to go sit in a long line in the drive through and think about absolutely nothing....again, and theyll forget all about it.


Got any other options for grabbing a quick coffee while out?

Other donut places are few and far between and do not have drive thru options. McDonald's takes forever. Starbucks is pretentious swill. So what else is left?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> A box full of nothing that you pay stupid amounts of money for, in hopes that someone will buy it from you for even more.
> 
> On another completely unrelated note: Anyone want to buy a box of Flutie Flakes?



I've still got Coke cans from when the Jays won the World Series, and anniversary cans of beer from Molsons' 200th anniversary (my Dad was the pipefitter there and the employees were given them, I don't think they were ever for sale).


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Verne said:


> FB Marketplace is flooded with empty Tim Bieb (Timbits??) boxes for sale. 2 just showed up for $200!??! WTAF??? There must be a couple dozen for sale locally. Why not just go buy a box at Tim's and keep the box if it's what you want?? They aren't collectable as far as I know. Can't understand why they would be. They held run of the mill mass produced mediocre donut balls. Is Justin Bieber the new CDN king or something? I don't see why his name stuck on a piece of cardboard can be worth so much. At first I thought it was a joke, but it's happening so often, I believe people think they can capitalize on these empty boxes.


Yeah,... I wouldn't pay that much for fire-starter🔥,... no way,... no how.
Sounds like the Beib's career is hit'n rock bottom. Can't generate enough dough in the US so he's going to settle for Canadian currency,...courtesy of his now 17 to 27 year old fan base?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> Got any other options for grabbing a quick coffee while out?


Ignore the drive through and walk inside. It tends to be empty.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Ignore the drive through and walk inside. It tends to be empty.


people are much, much too lazy to actually get out of the car yet the drive-thru line is 300 yards long .. it boggles the mind


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Fred Gifford said:


> people are much, much too lazy to actually get out of the car yet the drive-thru line is 300 yards long .. it boggles the mind


You do realize that you're insulting forum members that actually like to use the drive through at Tim Hortons, don't you?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Fred Gifford said:


> people are much, much too lazy to actually get out of the car yet the drive-thru line is 300 yards long .. it boggles the mind



Actually the way Tim's seems to prioritize their service makes me scratch my head. If I'm ambitious enough to drag my sorry ass out of the car and walk up to the counter, I should not have to wait while you serve three drive throughs to every one person in the line at the counter.

I have no data to back that up but when I see ten people working behind the counter and only one seems to be taking care of the counter......


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tim Hortons is handy when you need a parking lot to meet sellers and buyers of gear. I've done that with forum members, and others. It can also be handy when a washroom is required on the road...not many public WCs where I live, particularly in the winter.

As I've mentioned before, there's a TH a block from me and I never go there, but I sure pick up the litter its customers generate. I'm about one small coffee away. The drive-through line often extends onto the highway, jamming up traffic, and it's probably the single worst jay-walking spot in town.

I always brew at home, it's far superior, and almost infinitely cheaper...or is that far cheaper and infinitely superior? If I'm on the road and run out of home brew, I'm not above slipping into a TH, but that's very infrequent, and usually regretted.

As for Bieber, his endorsement wouldn't sell me anything. If they could nab Paul Henderson (he's from this neck of the woods) the place would explode.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Tim Hortons is handy when you need a parking lot to meet sellers and buyers of gear. I've done that with forum members, and others. It can also be handy when a washroom is required on the road...not many public WCs where I live, particularly in the winter.


Thanks for putting a positive spin on Tim Hortons Mooh. No need to insult the lazy people with bad taste on the forum.

Now if we could just do something about the F'n idiots that throw their cups out the window.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

What boggles my mind the most, is the monopoly they've created, with not that great of a product. It was one thing when I was a kid, and they actually made the donuts in house. Not anymore. Nothing is. 
It is (in my opinion) the Canadian McDonald's. Nothing is fresh, nothing is all that great, but they are everywhere, convenient, and fast-ish. I'm not saying I don't go to (or end up at) Tim's, but it's never because I want a coffee. 
They have a generic tasting, middle of the road product that appeals to.... no... fills a void, for most. If I want a coffee... like, a _real_ coffee, I try to find a Coffee Shop. You know the place, the lineup for the Tim's is around the block, and this little store front Coffee Shop is a ghost town. I go there. Not because I'm a pretentious douche (which I realize I am coming across as) but because I want a (in my opinion) more flavorful cup of coffee. 

I do not knock people who do like Tim's though. It's just not my first choice... or in the Top-5. I *will* be so judgey as to comment, if you take it more than a "Regular" (1 cream, 1 sugar) you are not in it for the coffee! A Double Double, is not coffee. It's cream and sugar that tastes a little like coffee. Eat a Coffee Crisp.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can honestly say that it has been years since I consumed or bought anything from Tim Hortons. Their coffee has always been far too weak for my tastes. The dark roast is not much better.

My wife does prefer a milder coffee than I do but that's easily solved with a Keurig machine.

I think it's a ritualistic habit for many. They stop at Tims on the way to work not because there's anything special there, just because they've always done so.

I'm surprised they do so well. I really can't see a coffee lover enjoying their coffee.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Tim's is a shitty place to work. Second hand info gleaned more than once. Hours of video training and then that goes right out the window when you hit the floor. On top of that they pay the least amount they are legally allowed to. The Tim's in Wawa isn't even open 24 hours like most because they can't find people to work there.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I can honestly say that it has been years since I consumed or bought anything from Tim Hortons. Their coffee has always been far too weak for my tastes. The dark roast is not much better.
> 
> My wife does prefer a milder coffee than I do but that's easily solved with a Keurig machine.
> 
> ...


Their coffee has changed over the years and since it's been years since you've consumed or bought anything from Tim Hortons, you really should give them a try and report back to us. Maybe were smarter than you think.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Their coffee has changed over the years and since it's been years since you've consumed or bought anything from Tim Hortons, you really should give them a try and report back to us. Maybe were smarter than you think.


Why would I change supply from the brand that has satisfied me for years?

I like my coffee (Timothy's Rain Forest Espresso). It's not broken, so why would I fix it?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for this thread. We tried them and have the empty box sitting on the counter waiting to be recycled...no longer. Mrs. Lefty even put the bits in a sandwich baggie to keep them fresh, so the grease stains on the box are minimal. Now, I'm not a greedy cash kind of guy so if I could Kijiji trade it for a looper I've been thinking about, I'll be satisfied. If it happens, then I'll be a belieber.
Until then...I'll stick with this.
[h://video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My first TH memory is around 1970 of the one in Brantford on King George (at Elm?) which was near the end of my Globe & Mail paper route. Some Saturday mornings they had bags of day old doughnuts for a dime/dozen. Some of them even made it home. As far as I know they were made in-house then. Big portrait of Tim Horton on the wall. There was more of a hockey thing going on in those days. We thought we were lucky to have a TH nearby...not anymore. 

Feels weird to wax nostalgic about something I could easily live without now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

We have a Tims right around the corner. In my two years living here, I can count my visits there on one hand. Now my son put the TH hockey app on my phone and I won daily free coffee for a week in one of their contests. That got me in the door twice. In my previous community, the local TH drive thru gave free timbits to passenger pooches in the vehicle. Not here, which hasn't endeared me to the local shop either. That, and a staff worker yelling at a waiting customer (not me) that he had called his order out three times for pickup before the customer heard him, not impressive. Probably couldn't hear over the holiday tunes blaring away.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Off topic but has anyone else here met Tim Horton. I met him and got his autograph at a hockey game at Maple Leaf Gardens way back in 1964. But that's another story.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I notice Biebs has gotten totally dropped from the conversation. I guess that is relative to the amount of influence he has on music. At least in this crowd. I take my hat off to all of you for your good taste.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm within walking distance of the first ever Tim's. Never been there and never will. I use their parking lot to buy Fish and chips from Hammerheads though. LOL


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone remember when a dozen doughnuts came in that carry handle box? And you could order 2 dozen one of each kind and not get all of them? 

The slippery slope started with toasted bagels and now it's a full on fast food place with 6 doughnut choices and the muffins are cream filled with something gross. 

To me the coffee only tastes ok with cream and sugar. I prefer Starbucks or McDonalds coffee though.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Ignore the drive through and walk inside. It tends to be empty.


Where? If you are referring to McDonald's that isn't the case near me especially with all of the Uber Eats drivers clogging them up.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Fred Gifford said:


> people are much, much too lazy to actually get out of the car yet the drive-thru line is 300 yards long .. it boggles the mind


Some of us get out of the car all the time precisely because the line at the drive-thru is so long.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bieber is by no means the worst of highly successful Canadian recording.....artists.

I can think of at least two others who are presently big news and who would be lucky to be serving coffee in a Tims were it not for AutoTune.

And by the way, my apologies to any who might work in a Tim's or anywhere else. All work has dignity.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

When I was a route driver, I would go inside... mostly to use their restroom. I only bought something if it was dead in there. If they were too busy to notice me come in, then I would leave without buying anything. 
But, even if I were to specifically buy something, I rarely used the Drive-Thru. It's usually quicker to go in. Even if the staff prioritize the Drive-Thru over the folks standing in front of them!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> I do not knock people who do like Tim's though. It's just not my first choice... or in the Top-5. I *will* be so judgey as to comment, if you take it more than a "Regular" (1 cream, 1 sugar) you are not in it for the coffee! A Double Double, is not coffee. It's cream and sugar that tastes a little like coffee. Eat a Coffee Crisp.


By that logic lattes, flat whites, and macchiatos aren't coffees either.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Tim's is a shitty place to work. Second hand info gleaned more than once. Hours of video training and then that goes right out the window when you hit the floor. On top of that they pay the least amount they are legally allowed to. The Tim's in Wawa isn't even open 24 hours like most because they can't find people to work there.


Pay is set by each franchise owner but in all fairness, they are slinging coffee so why would they deserve more than minimum wage? Their job doesn't take any special skills or knowledge and any high school kid can do it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Why would I change supply from the brand that has satisfied me for years?
> 
> I like my coffee (Timothy's Rain Forest Espresso). It's not broken, so why would I fix it?



Or how about you just don't comment on something that you admittedly know nothing about?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> By that logic lattes, flat whites, and macchiatos aren't coffees either.


Correct!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> Got any other options for grabbing a quick coffee while out?
> 
> Other donut places are few and far between and do not have drive thru options. McDonald's takes forever. Starbucks is pretentious swill. So what else is left?


Thats fair...I get it, that in many cases its the only option. Fair enough.

What I take issue with is when its somehow positioned as good coffee or something we as a nation should be proud of.
Its the Pizza Pizza of coffee....its terrible but its everywhere. Putting it on a pedestal as a symbol of Canadiana is a disgrace. It reminds me of our cousins to the south, who proudly refer to cheap, oil-based congealed lab grown cheese-whiz type "cheese product" (or whatever legally approved jargon they use to get around confusing it with actual cheese) as "American cheese" like its something they want to be recognized for.
But fuck, seriously....lining up for that lousy coffee? Unless youve been on the road all day, make something at home or the office. it doesnt take a genius to outperform Tims.

So to those people, I hope they choke on a Timbit....except it wont happen, bc that stingy company keeps shrinking their products while raising their prices to the point that it couldnt choke a mouse...unless the mouse has a refined palate.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Diablo said:


> Thats fair...I get it, that in many cases its the only option. Fair enough.
> 
> What I take issue with is when its somehow positioned as good coffee or something we as a nation should be proud of.
> Its the Pizza Pizza of coffee....its terrible but its everywhere. Putting it on a pedestal as a symbol of Canadiana is a disgrace. It reminds me of our cousins to the south, who proudly refer to cheap, oil-based congealed lab grown cheese-whiz type "cheese product" (or whatever legally approved jargon they use to get around confusing it with actual cheese) as "American cheese" like its something they want to be recognized for.
> ...


Your posts have gotten a little nasty lately. I think you could use a hug.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have 25 years of drinking factory caffeteria coffee and that from a vending machine. I am not an authority on good coffee...lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Your posts have gotten a little nasty lately. I think you could use a hug.
> View attachment 391779


Thank you.

I watch a lot of Lewis Black, Rick Mercer et al comedy vids on YT. The angry comedy stylings get absorbed pretty easily.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have 25 years of drinking factory caffeteria coffee and that from a vending machine. I am not an authority on good coffee...lol.


Id be more worried about the health conditions of those things than the taste. But after 25 years, your immune system must be invulnerable.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Thats fair...I get it, that in many cases its the only option. Fair enough.
> 
> What I take issue with is when its somehow positioned as good coffee or something we as a nation should be proud of.
> Its the Pizza Pizza of coffee....its terrible but its everywhere. Putting it on a pedestal as a symbol of Canadiana is a disgrace.



But quality aside, it _has_ become part of Canadian culture. Canadians I know living in the UK, including some who don't buy Tim's at home, go to the UK locations because it reminds them of home.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have 25 years of drinking factory caffeteria coffee and that from a vending machine. I am not an authority on good coffee...lol.


Hockey arena vending machine coffee..................


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I will only got into a Tim's for a hot chocolate. I will not drink their sludge coffee. I much prefer to make it at home. I'm not coffee snob, but at least what I drink at home has flavour and it's actually fresh.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Darn, Dunkin Donuts' doughnuts were so much better, and they were actually made fresh (which probably cost them in the end)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> But quality aside, it _has_ become part of Canadian culture. Canadians I know living in the UK, including some who don't buy Tim's at home, go to the UK locations because it reminds them of home.


Dad and I bought Tim’s in Ireland, cause it was a Tim’s in Ireland.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Dad and I bought Tim’s in Ireland, cause it was a Tim’s in Ireland.


Was it similar? or just in name only?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Was it similar? or just in name only?


It was close enough we didn’t notice a difference. We didn’t look at each other and spit it out or anything. 
Perhaps if I had a Canadian one and an Irish one to go back and forth I might say there’s a difference. But for what it was on that day, it was fine.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> It was close enough we didn’t notice a difference. We didn’t look at each other and spit it out or anything.
> Perhaps if I had a Canadian one and an Irish one to go back and forth I might say there’s a difference. But for what it was on that day, it was fine.


So no double-double-double (cream, sugar, whiskey), Shamrock Rovers theme donuts, or Tim-Bono's then...lol.
Actually, that might be a Tim's I could get behind!









QSR U.K., if youre hiring, Im available!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Tim Horton's is classic Canadian. Promotes itself as a major symbol of Canada but is actually owned by a Brazil-based holding company.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Usually little towns with a Tims and pretty white women working, coffee will always taste better i find. Musteth be the wayeth they stir it. They have a understanding of what that shits supposed to taste like at 5a.m. 😅


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> So no double-double-double (cream, sugar, whiskey), Shamrock Rovers theme donuts, or Tim-Bono's then...lol.
> Actually, that might be a Tim's I could get behind!
> View attachment 391932
> 
> ...


If they have those options, it requires a nod & wink from a local. I saw no sign of whiskey (or even Baileys) being offered. I had mine as always (black) Dad had his (1 milk, 1 sweetener). Then we continued our stroll down O'Connell St looking for my Mum's childhood home, but her siblings couldn't remember which side street it was. You'd think between the 5 of them, they'd have _some_ clue.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Dad and I bought Tim’s in Ireland, cause it was a Tim’s in Ireland.



Back in about 2010 I was sitting in a cousin's house in my Mum's home town in Scotland, where I lived as a kid. At the time, they had some workmen in installing flooring. One of the guys had a relative or best friend in Mississauga so he was over here several times a year. At one point they took a break and buggered off for a wee while. When they came back the guy who comes to Canada handed me a Tim's. It took me a minute to even realize what had happened because I am so used to having Tim's around - it just didn't register with me that I was being handed a Tim's in Scotland. Turns out a small variety type store (sort of a 7-11 type chain) brewed Tim's. We both agreed that it tasted like absolute shite and was nothing like Tim's here. Hell, I've had better coffee out og hockey arena or hospital vending machines. The young guy working with him loved it though, probably because Brits can't make a cup of coffee to save their lives. The guy who gave me the coffee must be thrilled now though because there is a proper full-service Tim's location in that town.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Tim's UK website:





__





Home | Tim Hortons | Freshly prepared food & delicious brewed coffee


It’s Time! Tim Hortons has arrived in the UK | View our freshly prepared menu options. Find our store locations. Look for our Current Job Vacancies.




timhortons.co.uk


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> Back in about 2010 I was sitting in a cousin's house in my Mum's home town in Scotland, where I lived as a kid. At the time, they had some workmen in installing flooring. One of the guys had a relative or best friend in Mississauga so he was over here several times a year. At one point they took a break and buggered off for a wee while. When they came back the guy who comes to Canada handed me a Tim's. It took me a minute to even realize what had happened because I am so used to having Tim's around - it just didn't register with me that I was being handed a Tim's in Scotland. Turns out a small variety type store (sort of a 7-11 type chain) brewed Tim's. We both agreed that it tasted like absolute shite and was nothing like Tim's here. Hell, I've had better coffee out og hockey arena or hospital vending machines. The young guy working with him loved it though, probably because Brits can't make a cup of coffee to save their lives. The guy who gave me the coffee must be thrilled now though because there is a proper full-service Tim's location in that town.


If you’ve never had real-anything it may taste good! Ha, ha… 
My buddy is Celiac so when he was diagnosed, he tried a bunch of the Gluten Free beers. To him, they were all disgusting! His son was diagnosed before he hit 19. He loves them. But he has no idea what “beer” tastes like. 
“Hey Dad… try this one, it’s great”

“Uhmmm , ya. OK son. If you think it’s delicious”.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

FT: slightly relic'd TimBiebss, fully stock. Looking for a slightly relic'd Gibson LPB7 in return.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

dmc69 said:


> View attachment 393986
> 
> 
> FT: slightly relic'd TimBiebss, fully stock. Looking for a slightly relic'd Gibson LPB7 in return.



That relicing doesn't look like real wear. What the fuck is it with people who try to relic things by themselves????


----------

